# Want to hire someone to remove broken bolts for lower motor mount clamps...



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.mercruiserparts.com/Show...ng&inbr=555&bnbr=180&bdesc=Driveshaft+Housing



Story: 2 old/shot/disintregated lower motor mounts as well as clamps (parts #5 and #9 at Mercuryparts link above). Upon trying to remove the clamps that hold them (part #9), 2 of 4 bolts (part #10) came out no problem, but the other 2 had corrosion, were seized, and snapped off at the bolt head. Drilled one out, started tapping new threads and then the Chinese made piece of crap tap I used snapped off in THAT hole. So before I make matters worse, I would like to pay someone with the correct tools and experience (I lack both) to remedy my situation. I have the OEM replacement parts (mounts,clamps, and bolts) needed. I can tow the boat/motor to you - or better yet, you could come to my house in Pace off Luther Fowler Rd to do the work. It is a straightforward job but beyond my ability and patience level to tackle/screw up any further. Please PM me or call me at five too five - 11 seven two (9am-9pm only) if you are interested in a small job like this. Thanks!



Scott


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

An autumotive machine shop should be able to get you on your way...........


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *Snagged Line (3/14/2010)*An autumotive machine shop should be able to get you on your way...........


+1 any machine shop should be able to do it. There is one west of highway 59 on route 12 in Foley


----------

